# Crab or Lobster roll



## BeulahFF06 (Feb 23, 2010)

I watch a lot of the food network shows (dinners drivins dives, cooking show this, cooking show that) and I've seen these Lobster rolls from up north mainly and crab rolls from the south at all these different dinners. I was wondering has anyone seen anything like that around here? Does anyone know how to make them (even better)? It appears to be a lobster or crab salad on a good hotdog\hoggie roll with lettuce. looks simple but delicious :thumbsup:


----------



## Andros Jim (Sep 14, 2011)

If you can believe it I delivered a yacht to maine, and they had lobster rolls in mc Donald's ... Nice


----------



## tld15uga (Dec 9, 2007)

That's true about the lobster rolls at Mickey D's, although I'd recommend getting them somewhere else. I used to spend my summers in Maine as a kid. Maine lobster rolls are one of the best things I've ever eaten :thumbsup:


----------

